# Marchon Tracks?



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

Are the Marchon tracks all the same? I have a Marchon Monster Truck track picture below. Can the straights from the race set be used to add to it? Is there any other tracks that will hook up with these? Did they make single lane stuff? Thanks guys.

MCD4x4


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Yes, the monster track is the same (except for the special pieces) as other Marchon track. The color is just different. Not sure if they have other single-lane pieces other than what you have there.


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks.


----------

